
Australian Boy handles bullying the australian way.  - KeepTalking
http://www.aolnews.com/2011/03/18/youtube-hero-australian-boy-casey-heynes-body-slams-his-bully/
======
queensnake
no video, no vote from me.

~~~
KeepTalking
[http://www.sportsgrid.com/media/video-of-bully-victim-
body-s...](http://www.sportsgrid.com/media/video-of-bully-victim-body-
slamming-his-antagonizer-goes-viral-media-firestorm-clouds-form/)

:)

